# Harvard Art Museums Security



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Please don't ask, I don't know.

Mobile Patrol
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/19/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

18-Sep-2017

Harvard Art Museums

43758BR

*Duties & Responsibilities*
Perform mobile patrol of building interiors of Harvard Art Museums. Utilize electronic guard tour system with multiple checking stations. Produce comprehensive and clear reports of activities during shift. Respond to security and fire/life safety system alarms. Communicate with Security Manager via radio and/or phone throughout tour of duty. Receive and maintain current working knowledge of security procedures, tools and equipment. Completion of training program required prior to assignment to third shift duties.

*Basic Qualifications*
Candidates MUST meet the following qualifications in order to be considered for this position:
The incumbent needs the ability to lift up to 50 lbs. Must be able to patrol a multi-story museum building.

*Additional Qualifications*
Good written and verbal communication skills; must be courteous and have good interpersonal skills; ability to learn and follow procedures and adapt to new procedures; attention to detail; must wear, maintain and present a clean, neat, uniform and professional image at all times; strong sense of responsibility and reliability; prior security experience and overnight shift work experience desirable.

*Additional Information*
Will be required to wear a uniform provided by employer.

The Emergency Status Designation of this position is Critical Operations Personnel.

Harvard University requires background screening.

*Job Function*
Museum

*Sub-Unit*

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Department*
Security

*Time Status*
Part-time

*Union*
07 - HU Secrty, Park & Museum Guard

*Salary Grade*
001

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Identity

*Schedule*
30 Hours per week
Days and Hours: Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday 11PM - 7AM
Days Off: Sunday and Monday
Report for shift starts 11PM Monday night and end shift 7AM Tuesday.
Report for shift starts 11PM Tuesday night and end shift 7AM Wednesday.
Report for start shifts 11PM Wednesday night and end shift 7AM Thursday.
Report for shift starts 11PM Thursday night and end shift 7AM Friday.
Report for shift starts 11PM Friday night and end shift 7AM Saturday.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails


----------



## EliteGrappler2K (Aug 5, 2017)

I bet many "cool calls" go out here, including "patron attempting to deface priceless masterpiece", "individual talking too loud" and "ticket sale denied due to alcoholic aroma".

Seriously, all kidding aside, I bet this kind of job could be fun in a way. If you like museums, there are far worse things than walking around one all day and getting paid for browsing.


----------

